# Pork 3 Ways Pizza Fatty



## CSR (Oct 13, 2018)

Planning a fatty for the morning with the following ingredients (sauce omitted for leakage purposes).

- 1.25 ground italian sausage 
- Sliced pepperoni
- Bacon for wrapping
- Mozzerella Cheese
- Green and Yellow Peppers (pre-sauted)
- Onion (pre-sauted)
- Jalapeno Pepper (pre-sauted)
- Italian seasoning and oregano

One question for anyone that reads.  Can I pre-assemble tonight and refriderate to save the time tomorrow?  I don't see any safety issues just wonder if it will hold together as well.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes you most certainly can. 

Here's a link to how I make mine. It's a three part step-by-step that should answer most of your questions. If not just ask away. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep you sure can, as a matter of fact the longer it is refrigerated the better it will stay together on the smoker.
Al


----------



## CSR (Oct 15, 2018)

Never got around to making it the night before, and never got around to cutting it open with all of the smoking I did Sunday (spare ribs, chicken wings, fatty, and some country style ribs).  Will post the cross section shot when I finally cut into it.  Definately overstuffed it (live and learn) but the bacon held it together well.


----------



## CSR (Oct 16, 2018)

The after shot.  Not as pretty when chilled but certainly makes the slicing easier!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 18, 2018)

CSR, Looks like a great smoke, I'll be over for a plate !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 18, 2018)

Great job there.


----------

